# Backup Camera went out !



## UpstateNYBill (Jan 14, 2012)

This is a warranty issue. Take it to your dealer and have them fix it.

Problem solved.


----------



## MadScientistX (Oct 19, 2016)

Yes I am sure they will, I am wondering has anyone else had this problem? So I can determine if they did a software update or replaced the entire thing or what . My Dealer is an hour 1 direction, I have already had to go to them twice over a tailight, and a Battery connection recall etc..


----------



## UpstateNYBill (Jan 14, 2012)

Sorry to hear about the drive. I haven't heard of anyone else having this problem. Good luck!


----------



## neile300c (Jul 8, 2014)

nothing wrong with the camera, my stereo locked up and wouldn't respond today for about 10 mins. Just technology, only 600 miles. It's still under warranty, I'll bring it in if keeps it up. Good luck getting it working.


----------



## macdrone (Aug 25, 2016)

The Gen 1 cruzes had a battery cable issue that caused stereo issues with my cruze the whole 2 years I owned it. It never repeated for the repair techs. Luckily the recall for the cable came in and a reset and cable replacement made it not happen again.

Hopefully with the battery further away now it isnt the same issue with the new gen.


----------



## JoeInMilwaukee (Dec 10, 2014)

Most electronic items operate fine for many, many years without issues, but unfortunately a small percentage fail well before their expected lifetimes. Remember that when an item (electronic or mechanical) is manufactured a certain percentage will fail quality tests and are either reworked or scrapped.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

The GEN2 is so new I wouldn't be the least bit surprised but what a few software updates come out for "stability" issues.


----------



## Hurst (May 22, 2015)

Same thing happened to me this morning. Will be taking it in soon. Any updates?


----------



## BrandoFisher117 (Mar 14, 2016)

Can't quite remember, but I thought there was a TSB regarding the Gen 2 negative battery cable. I know there was one for the Gen 1s, but I could be mistaken on the Gen 2s.


----------



## Hurst (May 22, 2015)

Well for me... it has mysteriously repaired itself. Still going to mention it when I take it in.


----------



## Pit_69 (Oct 11, 2016)

Hi.
Had the same problem with mine, but parking sensors didn't work at all. Turned off the car, closed it, opened it, turned on and working again. Took to the dealer, and they had a stupid answer for me "We scanned your car, nothing appeared, it must be a fault that already is ok"


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Pit_69 said:


> they had a stupid answer for me


Not the answer you wanted to hear, but not "stupid". As I tell people, you can't fix something that's working. They could spend a lot of time looking for the problem, but I doubt if GM would pay them if they didn't find anything.


----------



## Pit_69 (Oct 11, 2016)

ChevyGuy said:


> Not the answer you wanted to hear, but not "stupid". As I tell people, you can't fix something that's working. They could spend a lot of time looking for the problem, but I doubt if GM would pay them if they didn't find anything.


ChevyGuy, hi!
If it failed, it has a problem. Don't new cars with extremely sophisticated ECU's save system malfunctions? They don't have a clue about what is happening with this new car. 

GM has a very very POOR Customer Service in Argentina, and a very bad reputation. Had the car in he dealer for a couple of problems (brakes making annoying sound when braking), AUTO lights not working ok, and for them, everything was ok. Drove out the dealer and brakes continue doing noises...we have a recall for brake pads, but they didn´t changed them.
So, my dealer gave me stupid answers to my problems. It´s different here in Argentina we can't buy the car directly from GM, everything goes through the dealers, who abuse of customers...


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

Pit_69 said:


> So, my dealer gave me stupid answers to my problems. It´s different here in Argentina we can't buy the car directly from GM, everything goes through the dealers, who abuse of customers...


 Stupid answers are given in all Countries, not unique to Argentina. As far as I know no consumer can purchase a G.M. Car directly from G.M. in any of the 124 Lands they sell in. We purchase from an Independent 3rd party & G.M. pays for any covered repairs.


----------

